# Spiele Computer für den Sohnemann



## Knorxx (5. März 2014)

*Spiele Computer für den Sohnemann*

Hallo allerseits,


wie im Titel beschrieben würde ich gerne einen Computer für meinen Sohn zusammenstellen. 
Jetzt habe ich mich die letzten Stunden etwas in dieses Thema eingelesen und festgestellt, dass ich mit der Materie Computer völlig überfordert bin.. bin ich zu alt ?!

Wie ich hier gelesen habe, ist es wohl besser, einen Computer selber zusammenzuschrauben, bzw. von der hier überall beschriebenen Seite Hardwareversand machen zu lassen, als einen fertigen zu kaufen.

Zu den Fakten: 
- nach seinen Auskünften spielt er gerne Actionspiele, wie "Titanfall" oder "Battlefield 4".
- der Computer sollte zw. 700 und 900€ liegen, ist zwar ein bisschen viel für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk, aber schließlich habe ich seinen alten auch getötet. Ihr wollt gar nicht wissen wie, sonst schmeißt ihr mich hier raus  ...
- Es sollte alles drin sein, Gehäuse, Windows etc. .. Braucht man eine sog. SSD-Karte ? Hatte ich hier ein paar mal gelesen.

Falls mir jmd. helfen könnte, wäre das echt super, bzw einen guten Pc empfehlen, weil ich denke, dass es wirklich viel Arbeit ist einen Pc zusammenzustellen.

Vielen Dank 

Hans


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Guck mal hier Gamer-PC von 500 bis 1.100 Euro - unsere Tipps für euren perfekten Spiele-PC

Da hast Du schon mal nen groben Eindruck.

Ich würde vorschlagen: 

Intel Core i5-4570 Boxed (mit Standardkühler) für 170€, passendes Board für ca 80€, 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM 70€, Gehäuse je nach Gusto für ca 60€, Netzteil zB BeQuiet 7er oder 8er Serie mit ca. 500W für 60€, Festplatte 2000 GB ca 80€, DVD-Brenner 20€, Windows 8.1 64Bit OEM 80€.

Dann bist Du bei ca. 620€. Das reicht dann genau, um noch eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 als Grafikkarte einzubauen. Evlt. noch nen CPU-Kühler für ca 20€ nehmen, der ist dann leiser als der Standard-"Box"-Kühler


Für eine SSD wird das aber nicht reichen. Das ist auch keine Karte, sondern sieht so ähnlich aus wie eine Notebookfestplatte mit Gehäuse. Das ist technisch ähnlich wie ein USB-Stick, nur dass man das wie eine Festplatte anschließt und der PC die SSD auch genau so nutzt. Eine SSD ist dabei aber deutlich schneller als eine Festplatte, und zwar zum einen einfach von den "Megabyte pro Sekunde", aber vor allem hat sie quasi Null Sekunden Zugriffszeit, da sie die Daten nicht "mechanisch" suchen muss, sondern aus Speicherchips einfach anfordert. Eine Festplatte hingegen hat ja innen eine Magnetscheibe, die sich mit idR 7200 U/Min dreht, und muss - wenn sie Daten laden will - mit Lesearmen die Daten zusammensuchen. Vom Prinzip her ähnlich wie bei nem Plattenspieler (kennst Du ja in Deinem Alter noch ), nur dass die Daten meistens noch nicht Mal genau an einem Stück zusammenhängen, so dass der Lesearm hin und her springen muss. Die Bewegung der Lesearme UND die beschränkte Drehgeschwindigkeit der Platte sind die Faktoren, die immer ein paar Millisekunden Zeit kosten, um die Daten überhaupt zu finden. 

Bei ner SSD geht das wie gesagt in quasi Null (Milli)Sekunden. Daher laden vor allem kleinere Dateien viel viel schneller, Windows bootet schneller, weil die ganzen zahlreichen Treiber usw. schnell da sind, Programme wie der Internetbrowser oder Word öffnen sich so schnell, als seien die schon offen gewesen und nur "minimiert" worden usw. - das ist gefühlt so, als sei der PC viel viel schnelleer geworden. Nachteil einer SSD: die sind pro GB Speicherplatz halt teuer. Aber eine SSD für ca 80€ mit 1200Gb reicht für Windows und alle normalen Anwendungen locker aus, auch für viele Bilder usw. - nur bei Spielen sollte man eher dann die Festplatte nutzen.

Wenn eine SSD vlt doch drin sein soll: man kann beim Gehäuse vlt 20€ sparen, beim Board auch eines für 20€ weniger nehmen, Festtplatte nur 1000 GB, spart ca 30€ - dann hast Du an sich schon genug Puffer für eine 120GB-SSD. Je nach dem, was die Grafikkarte kostet, kann man vlt auch trotzdem bei einem "guten" Gehäuse bleiben usw.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. März 2014)

Vorneweg: niemand ist zu alt, um sich mit der Artenvielfalt der Hardware auseinanderzusetzen. Allerdings ist es schlicht zuviel verlangt, aus dem Stand einen kompletten PC zusammenstellen zu können. 

Allgemein gesagt ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bei selbst zusammengestellten PCs in der Regel besser als bei Komplett-PCs. Ausserdem kann man dann die Hardware wesentlich besser an die eigenen Anforderungen anpassen.

Hardwareversand.de bietet in dieser Hinsicht einen Service, dass sie den selbst konfigurierten PC weitestgehend zusammenbauen, quasi als Mittelweg zwischen Fertig-PC und Eigenbau. Von Nachteil ist es, dass man nicht für alle Teile den günstigsten Preis bekommen kann. Desweiteren unterliegt man einigen Restriktionen bei der Auswahl, wovon die Leistung des Netzteils am offensichtlichsten ist. 

Zur Sache:
- Titanfall und BF4 vernünftig spielbar
- 700-900€
- alle notwendigen "Innereien" sowie Betriebssystem

Darauf würde ich aus dem Stand folgende Empfehlung geben:



Spoiler



Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ)
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
Grafikkarte: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R)
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
DVD-Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)

Optional:
CPU-Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1)
Alternative Grafikkarte: ASUS R9270X-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04U1-M0NA00)



SSD ist eine alternative Bauart der Festplatten (Halbleiter vs Magnet), die wesentlich höhere Lese- und Schreibraten bieten als die klassischen Varianten, jedoch zu einem höheren Preis. Zumeist verwendet man sie für oft verwendete Programme sowie das Betriebssystem, während größere Datenmengen weiterhin auf den günstigeren, klassischen Platten gelagert wird. Natürlich ist eine SSD im System nicht notwendig, bietet jedoch den größten Komfortzuwachs aller Komponenten. Also immer rein damit. 

Das wären ~810-850€ in der normalen, ~700€ in der günstigeren (und schwächeren) Variante. Falls alles über einen Händler bezogen werden soll, hab ich mal bei Mindfactory einen entsprechenden Warenkorb erstellt. 

Nicht enthalten wären Monitor, Keyboard, Maus, Lautsprecher, Betriebssystem. 

Windows 7 bekommt man jedoch separat über Ebay für 30-40€.

Dann bleibt die Frage des Zusammenbaus. Über Hardwareversand.de kann man einen relativ identischen PC bestellen, soweit die Teile alle lieferbar sind. Bis auf den alternativen CPU-Kühler, der das System etwas ruhiger machen würde, müssten die alles soweit zusammenbauen und fertig ausliefern. Der Aufpreis ist mit 30€ relativ moderat. 

Alternativ bietet es sich an, selber Hand anzulegen. Der handwerkliche Aspekt ist weniger fordernd als der Zusammenbau eines Regals von Ikea, zumal es heutzutage zuhauf Anleitungen in Videoform bei YouTube gibt.


----------



## Enisra (5. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> 
> wie im Titel beschrieben würde ich gerne einen Computer für meinen Sohn zusammenstellen.
> Jetzt habe ich mich die letzten Stunden etwas in dieses Thema eingelesen und festgestellt, dass ich mit der Materie Computer völlig überfordert bin.. bin ich zu alt ?!


 
nein, das liegt eher daran, das ein paar Stunden nicht wirklich ausreichen um voll in die Materie einzusteigen
Allerdings würde ich mir das mit Battlefield nochmal überlegen in anbetracht dass das alles Titel *ab 18* sind und das da nicht so Filmmäßig zum Spaß drauf steht


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (5. März 2014)

Hallo, 

Erzähl ruhig was passiert ist  kann man vll noch das alte Gehäuse übernehmen? Oder die Festplatte, etc.?

Ansonsten mal grob:

Gehäuse: was schickes mit USB 3.0 vorne für um die 50.Euro
Netzteil: 500W Markennetzteil für Ca. 50 Euro
Festplatte: 1TB mit 7200U/min für Ca. 50 Euro, wie WD Blue 1TB
Brenner: unter 20 euro.
Mainboard: eines mit H87 Chipsatz für Max. 80 Euro, z.b. Asrock H87 Pro4
Ram: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz 1,5V für 70 Euro
Windows: 80 euro, 64 Bit, "normale" Version, kein professionelles.

Das kostet zusammen 400 euro.

Dann kann man Einen Core i5 nehmen für 160 euro (i5 4570) und eine nvidia GTX 770 bzw. Amd r9 280x für 280 euro und landet bei insgesamt bei 840 euro.
Ein Intel Xeon 1230v3 wäre nochmal besser, da er wie ein i7 4 weitere Kerne simuliert, also ein 8 Kerner ist, was sich vor allem in Zukunft bezahlt machen könnte. Mehrkosten liegen bei 50 Euro. Der i5 reicht aber sich lange noch aus.

Eine SSD, also eine schnelle Festplatte macht den Windows Alltag gefühlt viel schneller, da alles, was mit reinem laden von Dateien zu tun hat extrem schne geht. Also hochfahren, dateien, programme öffnen... Alles rasend schnell.
Man baut die halt zusätzlich zu einer normalen Festplatte ein und macht da das OS drauf sowie wichtige Programme und Dateien. Es beeinflusst allerdings nicht die spieleleistung an sich, es ist reiner Komfort.

Das System wäre schon sehr gute oberklasse... Vll reicht ihm bzw dir ja auch weniger...
Kostenpunkt 70 euro für 120gb.


----------



## Knorxx (5. März 2014)

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten. Jetzt werde ich mich mal  hinsetzten und versuchen was zusammenzustellen und dann nochmal zur  Durchsicht zu posten.


----------



## Knorxx (5. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, das liegt eher daran, das ein paar Stunden nicht wirklich ausreichen um voll in die Materie einzusteigen
> Allerdings würde ich mir das mit Battlefield nochmal überlegen in anbetracht dass das alles Titel *ab 18* sind und das da nicht so Filmmäßig zum Spaß drauf steht


 
Mein Sohn ist schon 25 Jahre alt und war 2 Wochen während seinem Studium Zuhause. Ich denke er darf das spielen


----------



## Knorxx (5. März 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Erzähl ruhig was passiert ist  kann man vll noch das alte Gehäuse übernehmen? Oder die Festplatte, etc.?
> 
> ...


----------



## svd (5. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> [...]
> Gehäuse könnte man natürlich übernehmen, will aber gleich alles in einem *Abwasch* erledigen


 
Hast du denn nichts daraus gelernt?


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ist schon 25 Jahre alt und war 2 Wochen während seinem Studium Zuhause. Ich denke er darf das spielen



Ich ändere mal Enisras comment leicht ab:

 "_Allerdings würde ich mir das mit Battlefield nochmal überlegen in anbetracht dass das alles Titel *ab 18* sind und das da nicht so Filmmäßig zum Spaß drauf steht ein ordentlicher Student gefälligst keine Freizeit zu haben hat, sondern in durchschnittlich 3,7 Semestern seinen Master vorzuweisen hat_!"


----------



## Knorxx (6. März 2014)

So, jetzt hab ich mir aus den erhaltenen Vorschlägen mal etwas zusammengestellt. Bitte um Durchsicht, Verbesserungsvorschläge, evtl bessere Sachen für weniger Geld.. vielen Dank 

Prozessor:                  Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150 -> 170€
Mainboard:                 ASRock H87M, Sockel 1150, mATX -> 64€
Arbeitsspeicher:          8GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 -> 65€
Gehäuse:                   BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil -> 54€
Grafikkarte:                Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X OC Lite Retail, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5 -> 290€
Netzteil:                     be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt -> 80€
Festplatte: Seagate    Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s -> 52€
Prozessorlüfter :         Cooler Master XDream i117 -> 8€
Optisches Laufwerk:   LG GH24NS bare schwarz -> 14€

Preis bis jetzt ~~ 827€

und noch ein paar Fragen:

- braucht man mehr Lüfter?
- eine Soundkarte ?
- Netzwerkkarte ?
- es ist jetz alles von Hardwareversand, wenn ich es da zusammenbasteln lasse, machen die diese Paste mit drauf oder muss ich die extra mitbestellen ?
- Wenn ich das mit der SSD Karte richtig verstanden habe, läd nur alles schneller, sprich Zeitersparnis, aber keine Leistungssteigerung ?!

Danke liebes Forum 

Edit: Jetzt seh ichs erst... Kann der von LowriderRoxx  zusammengestellte Pc so übernommen werden ?!


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2014)

es wär schon Sinnvoll noch 2 Lüfter einzubauen, einer vorne Ansaugt und einer der hinten rausbläst
Eine Soundkarte kann sinnvoll sein, allerdings nicht unbedingt wenn Boxen nur so Mittelprächtig sind
Jedes Mainboard hat nen Netzwerkanschluss, die restlichen Karten die es noch gibt sind allesamt zu teuer für den nutzen

Allerdings
Der CPU-Kühler ist quatsch, das ist eher so ein Ersatzteil für den Boxedlüfter der vielleicht minimal besser ist, da würde ich ja doch besser ein paar Euro mehr investieren für einen günstigen oder den Posten ganz weg lassen und beim Boxed bleiben


----------



## lolxd999 (6. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> braucht man mehr Lüfter?


 
Prozesor-Kühler und Graka-Kühler sollten reichen, es kann dem Luftfluss noch förderlich sein, wenn man noch einen  120mm Lüfter in die Front einbaut, mehr ist aber (für Normalbetrieb) nicht notwendig, und selbst der ist kein "Muss"




Knorxx schrieb:


> - eine Soundkarte ?
> - Netzwerkkarte ?



Nö, ist aufm Mainboard drauf, es sei denn du meinst Extras wie Wlan, oder legst Wert auf besonders hochwertigen Sound. Dann muss aber auch Lautsprecher / Kopfhörer von entspr. Qualtität sein.



Knorxx schrieb:


> - es ist jetz alles von Hardwareversand, wenn ich es da zusammenbasteln lasse, machen die diese Paste mit drauf oder muss ich die extra mitbestellen ?


 

Wenn sie den PC fertig zusamenbauen, sollten sie normalerweise auch Wärmeleitpaste nutzen. Aber Achtung: Bei einigen Seiten, weiß nicht ob auch Hardwareversand, wird der Lüfter, wenn er zu schwer ist, nicht mit eingebaut, damit beim Transport keine Schäden entstehen. Das wird dann aber angezeigt. 
Wenn das der Fall wäre,*könnte es sein*, dass keine Paste dabei ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich würd zur Sicherheit dann halt noch für 5€ 4g Paste dazunehmen.



Knorxx schrieb:


> - Wenn ich das mit der SSD Karte richtig verstanden habe, läd nur alles schneller, sprich Zeitersparnis, aber keine Leistungssteigerung ?!


 
Alles was auf der SSD installiert ist (Windows, Internet Browser, Spiele, ...) öffnet sich schneller bzw. läd schneller. Wieviel schneller im Vergleich zu ner klassischen Festplatte hängt immer vom jew. Programm/Spiel ab, aber v.a. Windows z.B. ist mit ner SSD deutlich schneller hochgefahren.
Aber ja, leistungstechnisch im Sinne von mehr FPS, bringt eine SSD nichts.


----------



## svd (6. März 2014)

Ziemlich optimale Zusammenstellung.

Das Netzteil ist sogar ein wenig überdimensioniert. Ein Modell mit um die 500W, wie zB das be quiet! Pure Power L8, wäre auch noch mehr als genug. 

Dem Prozessorkühler würde ich nicht trauen. Der sieht nicht so aus, als sei der viel besser als der Intel Standardkühler.
Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO  wäre eine bessere Alternative und wohl leicht genug, dass HWV sich traut, diesen einzubauen und zu verschicken.


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2014)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Prozesor-Kühler und Graka-Kühler sollten reichen, es kann dem Luftfluss noch förderlich sein, wenn man noch einen  120mm Lüfter in die Front einbaut, mehr ist aber (für Normalbetrieb) nicht notwendig, und selbst der ist kein "Muss"


 
Schmarn
eine gute Frischluftversorgung sorgt für besseren Wärmfluss und wirkt Wärmestau entgegen, was bedeutet das die geregelten Lüfter von GraKa und CPU selbst nicht so viel arbeiten müssen -> hochdrehen -> leiser Arbeiten


----------



## Knorxx (6. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ziemlich optimale Zusammenstellung.
> 
> Das Netzteil ist sogar ein wenig überdimensioniert. Ein Modell mit um die 500W, wie zB das be quiet! Pure Power L8, wäre auch noch mehr als genug.
> 
> ...


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> Wie und wo kann man mehrere Lüfter auswählen ?! .. sorry für die blöden Fragen ...


 
öh, gute Frage, da ist garkein Punkt dafür 
Allerdings ist der einabu nicht wirklich schwer, wobei irgendwie nicht hervorgeht, ob der hier auch schon welche hat


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> Das 450W bzw 500W Modell finde ich / gibt es bei HWV nicht, gibt es eine vernünftige alternative für die bequiet! Produkte ?!
> 
> Wie und wo kann man mehrere Lüfter auswählen ?! .. sorry für die blöden Fragen ...


Das Pure Power L8 gibt es hier als Variante mit 500W. Alternativ würde sich auch das Straight Power E9 mit 450W anbieten, welches zwar teurer, aber auch leiser ist. Im Endeffekt ist es Geschmackssache, sind beides erstklassige Netzteile.

Was die Lüfter angeht: das Shinobi hat einen bereits eingebaut, auf der Rückseite. Falls weitere Lüfter erwünscht sind, bietet sich beispielsweise dieser an. Grundsätzlich passt jeder 120mm Lüfter, aber man sollte darauf achten, dass man keine Krawallmacher einbaut, die unnötig hohe Drehzahlen fahren. Die einfachste Lösung wäre halt ein Lüfter mit von Haus aus geringer Drehzahl bei normaler Spannung.

Auswählen kann man solche zusätzlichen Teile, genauso wie vermeindlich unterdimensionierte (laut unsinnigem Konfigurator) Netzteile nur, indem man alle Teile ganz regulär in den Warenkorb packt und am Ende den Serivce "Zusammenbau" hinzufügt. Also komplett den Konfigurator meidet und die Sachen von Hand erledigt. Solang man aufpasst, auch wirklich alle nötigen Teile zu erwischen, macht es keinen Unterschied.

Edit: ich hab jetzt die Slim-Variante des Lüfters verlinkt, weil die normale ausverkauft ist. Inwiefern sich die Lautstärkeentwicklung der dünneren Bauweise vom normalen unterscheidet, weiss ich leider nicht. Alternativen gibt es reichlich, allerdings hab ich nur mit diesen Slip Stream sowie mit nicht mehr erhältlichen Noiseblocker-Lüfter gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Knorxx (6. März 2014)

soooooo..


intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150
ASRock H87M, Sockel 1150, mATX
8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28
BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X OC Lite Retail, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
LG GH24NS bare schwarz
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120 mm Lüfter 800 rpm

797,32€

habe ich was vergessen und ist das jetzt i.O. ?

und eine hoffentlich letzte Frage,  welches Windows braucht ein Spielebegeisterter ?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. März 2014)

Das sieht sehr gut aus, er wird dich sicherlich zum besten Papa der Welt küren 
Windows 8 64 Bit bzw Windows 7 64 Bit. Einfach die stinknormale Version kaufen, kostet Ca 80 euro.
Professionell braucht man nicht.
Ich würde zum 8er greifen, da es neuer ist, länger mit Updates versorgt werden wird und man ja jetzt nach dem 8.1 update die kacheloberfläche komplett umgehen kann, wenn man die nicht mag.

Wenn du dein Budget ausreizen willst, kannst du die SSD natürlich noch mit dazu nehmen. Nachrüsten kann man das natürlich auch, ist aber anstrengender, weil man dann Windows neu installieren muss, Daten sichern muss...etc.
Wenn man die direkt am Anfang hat, spart man sich das alles.


----------



## Knorxx (6. März 2014)

jetz aber fast die allerletzte Frage  ... ist die Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s ok ?

Und das Windows bekommt man ja sicherlich im Elektro Fachhandel. Beim installieren von Windows muss ich dann wahrscheinlich auswählen auf welche Festplatte ich das installieren will ?! ( ich bin so froh, wenn ich den Pc endlich übergeben kann  )


----------



## Enisra (6. März 2014)

naja
du kannst das auch gleich mitbestellen, dann muss man nicht noch extra weg fahren


----------



## Knorxx (6. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> du kannst das auch gleich mitbestellen, dann muss man nicht noch extra weg fahren


 
logisch .. gute Idee ... mit der SSD + Windows 7 home premium 64  + Zusammenbau wäre ich dann bei 1030, ist das immernoch ok ?!


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Ja, wenn das für DICH nicht zu viel Geld ist, dann ist das okay 

Windows wird Dir gleich mitinstalliert, wenn Du es beim PC-Konfigurator bei "Software" auswählst. Allerdings sollte man trotzdem selber dann nach WindowsUpdates suchen lassen und die Treiber für die Hardware von den Herstellerseiten selber runterladen und installieren (ich denke mal, da weiß Dein Sohn bescheid).

Bei der Grafikkarte: hier war grad ein User, der genau der Karte von Sapphire UND Sapphire kannte das Problem - das kommt zwar trotzdem selten vor, aber ich würde da vlt. auch eine von denen hier nehmen MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5 oder ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5 Das sind beides Nvidia GTX 770, die sind ca. gleichstark wie die AMD R9 280X-Katrten. Die AMD R9 280X-Modelle sind leider alle derzeit beim Shop nicht verfügbar bzw. es gibt noch ne Asus für 320€, was zu viel ist. 

Beim Netzteil "musst" du evlt 600W nehmen, weil der Konfigurator manchmal eine Mindest-Wattzahl verlangt je nach Grafikkarte, obwohl an sich bei einem GUTEN Netzteil auch viel weniger Watt reichen würden - ist ärgerlich, aber ich sag mal so: die 10-20€ mehr für das 600W-Modell statt dem mit 500W sid bei dem Gesamtpreis zu verschmerzen. 


Bei den Lüftern ist ja einer "hinten" im Gehäuse schon mit dabei. Dann reicht es, einen zweiten selber dazuzubestellen für vorne "unten" (vlt im Kommentarfeld für die Bestellung erwähnen). Da reichen auch 800U/Min völlig aus, alles drüber wäre halt dann schon deutlicher hörbar, obwohl es wenig bringt.


----------



## Knorxx (6. März 2014)

Ach es wird doch sowieso immer alles teurer, als man vorher denkt.  Habe ich jetzt so bestellt 

Vielen Dank für die nette Hilfe, Beratung und die Geduld 

Ich werde berichten wie der PC ankam


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Also, es ist halt vor allem wegen der SSD ein Stück teurer    Man könnte bei einzelnen Dingen auch je ca 10€ einsparen, zB Board, Gehäuse, Netzteil usw. und sicher ca 50€ sparen. 

 Ach so: vlt könnte man ja aus dem alten PC wenigstens einen Lüfter übernehmen?


----------



## Knorxx (6. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, es ist halt vor allem wegen der SSD ein Stück teurer    Man könnte bei einzelnen Dingen auch je ca 10€ einsparen, zB Board, Gehäuse, Netzteil usw. und sicher ca 50€ sparen.
> 
> Ach so: vlt könnte man ja aus dem alten PC wenigstens einen Lüfter übernehmen?


 
ach, wegen 50€ hin oder her ... SSD ist jetzt auch mit drin und dran ändern kann ich jetzt sowieso nicht mehr viel, ist schon bestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Der PC ist dann aber auch für viele Jahre Top, da kann man bei Bedarf dann mal die Grafikkarte aufrüsten, wenn mal Spiele kommen, die mit höheren Details nicht mehr flüssig laufen. Die CPU reicht sicher deutlich länger als die Grafikkarte, denn weil die Spiele ja zu 99% auch für Spielekonsolen laufen müssen und deren CPU-Power nicht so berühmt ist, wird es in Sachen CPU bei PC-Spielen sicher auch lange Zeit keine größeren Steigerungen bei den Anforderungen geben. Bei der Grafik aber nutzen die Entwickler aus, dass es für PCs ständig bessere Grafikkarten gibt, so dass der Modus "niedrig" idR wie auf der Konsole ist und auch keine starke Karte braucht, man aber bei höheren und "Ultra"-Einstellungen ständig steigende Grafikkarten-Anforderungen hat.

Kannst ja mal berichten, wenn der PC da ist.. Ich hatte neulich einen User, der zum ersten Mal seit ich mich erinnern kann über ein Problem mit hardwareversand berichtete (Gehäuse hatte ne Delle, und die Grafikkarte war evlt nicht okay - und er war dann unzufrieden, weil der Shop beim Support nicht gut gewesen sei). Ich und viele andere hier nennen den Shop immer wieder, und bisher gab es nie Beschwerden. Die haben aber extrem viele Kunden, da "muss" natürlich auch mal was schiefgehen, nen Shop ganz ohne Leute, die später meinen "Support unter aller Sau", gibt es nicht


----------



## lolxd999 (7. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Schmarn
> eine gute Frischluftversorgung sorgt für besseren Wärmfluss und wirkt Wärmestau entgegen, was bedeutet das die geregelten Lüfter von GraKa und CPU selbst nicht so viel arbeiten müssen -> hochdrehen -> leiser Arbeiten


 
Das auf jeden Fall, aber die Frage war doch, ob mehr als Prozessor und Graka-Lüfter notwendig sind, und dass sind sie i.d.R. nicht. Sicher werden die beiden von jedem gut plazierten Gehäuselüfter zusätzlich unterstützt, aber wenn mans mit den Lüftern übertreibt, und sie dann u.U. sogar so platziert, dass sie gegeneinander arbeiten und somit Wärmestau fördern, ist dass doch eher suboptimal. 
Ich denke, dass bei nem aktuellen Rechner mit halbwegs vernünfitgen Prozessor/Graka-Lüfter ein Front-Lüfter den Luftstrom halt in der Tat noch wirklich sinnvoll verbessern kann, bei jedem weitern Lüfter fällt die Verbesserung dann halt immer geringer aus. Daher ging/gehe ich davon aus, dass der normale Zocker mit 3 Lüftern gut hinkommen dürfte.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2014)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> . Daher ging/gehe ich davon aus, dass der normale Zocker mit 3 Lüftern gut hinkommen dürfte.


an sich kommt selbst ein OC-Freak mit nur 2 Lüftern aus plus halt den vom CPU-Kühler und der Grafikkarte    die Temperaturen bei modernen Komponenten sind selbst beim Übertakten fast nie ein Problem, und ohne reicht eben an sich ein Lüfter vorne unten und einer hinten mitte/oben aus.


----------



## Miro1989 (7. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> ach, wegen 50€ hin oder her ... SSD ist jetzt auch mit drin und dran ändern kann ich jetzt sowieso nicht mehr viel, ist schon bestellt.


 
Dein Sohn wird sich wie ein Kuller Keks freuen wen er den Rechner sieht ^^


----------



## Knorxx (18. März 2014)

Kannst ja mal berichten, wenn der PC da ist.. Ich hatte neulich einen User, der zum ersten Mal seit ich mich erinnern kann über ein Problem mit hardwareversand berichtete (Gehäuse hatte ne Delle, und die Grafikkarte war evlt nicht okay - und er war dann unzufrieden, weil der Shop beim Support nicht gut gewesen sei). Ich und viele andere hier nennen den Shop immer wieder, und bisher gab es nie Beschwerden. Die haben aber extrem viele Kunden, da "muss" natürlich auch mal was schiefgehen, nen Shop ganz ohne Leute, die später meinen "Support unter aller Sau", gibt es nicht [/QUOTE]

Also ich muss sagen, bis jetzt bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich glücklich. Ich hatte eine Rechnungsadresse und eine Lieferadresse angegben. Das Paket wurde an die Rechnungsadresse geschickt und ging dann zurück zu HWV, weil dort keiner war.  Also habe ich da angerufen und nachgefragt und die Dame meinte " Entschuldigung, das war ein Fehler von uns, es wird unverzüglich wieder losgeschickt". Das ist jetzt 8 Tage her und der Status der Lieferung ist immernoch auf "Die Ware wurde an uns zurückgeliefert". Habe seit dem 5 mal dort angerufen, hatte je 2x die gleichen Personen am Telefon, die sich umgehend um das Problem kümmern wollten. Vorhin hatte ich erst eine Dame am Hörer, mit der ich erst vor 2 Tagen und am ersten Tag nach der Rücksendung  gesprochen hatte, die nichts davon wusste. Mir ist natürlich klar, das da vllt. 3 Leute für 12500 Anfragen am Tag sitzen, will mich auch nicht wirklich darüber beschweren, geht ja immer mal irgendwo was schief, musste nur irgendwo Frust abbauen. 
Ich habe selbst viel mit Kundenzufriedenheit / - Betreeung in einer großen Firma zu tun, also weiß ich, was das oft für eine S****** ist, bin aber trotzdem enttäuscht 

Und noch dazu nerft mich mein Sohn.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. März 2014)

Oha, das kommt eigentlich selten vor bei HWV, aber irgendwann muss ja mal was schiefgehen. Blöd für dich. Und für deinen Sohn. Hoffe, dass sich das schnell regelt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2014)

Tja, wer Steuern sparen will mit Rechnung an die eigene Firma...  

 nee, is halt blöd gelaufen und ein klarer Fehler beim shop, aber die haben halt nicht nur 20 Kunden pro Tag, da kann eine Fehllieferung leider mal fälschlicherweise als Rücksendung markiert werden und die Info darüber, dass es ein Missverständnis war, bei dem Haufen an Leuten auch untergehen - aber war das denn mit getrennten Adressen wirklich nicht anders machbar? ^^


----------



## Knorxx (18. März 2014)

Na ja, Zuhause habe ich halt einen Briefkasten, aber sonst ist unterm Tag keiner da. In der Firma ist immer jmd. der Pakete entgegen nehmen kann. Deswegen dachte ich, dass es so am einfachsten ist. Falsch gedacht


----------



## Vordack (18. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> Na ja, Zuhause habe ich halt einen Briefkasten, aber sonst ist unterm Tag keiner da. In der Firma ist immer jmd. der Pakete entgegen nehmen kann. Deswegen dachte ich, dass es so am einfachsten ist. Falsch gedacht


 
Und in der Firma war niemand obwohl immer jemand da ist? Blöd.


----------



## Knorxx (18. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und in der Firma war niemand obwohl immer jemand da ist? Blöd.



wie oben steht wurde das Paket an die Rechnungsadresse geschickt.


----------



## Vordack (18. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> wie oben steht wurde das Paket an die Rechnungsadresse geschickt.


 
Ach stimmt ja, irgendwas hat in meinem Kopf falsch geschaltet 

Toi Toi Toi


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> wie oben steht wurde das Paket an die Rechnungsadresse geschickt.



Wenn Du das Teil steuerlich nicht absetzen wolltest oder so, wäre es doch an sich kein Problem gewesen, beides zur Firma zu schicken bzw. gar keine separate Rechnungsadresse anzugeben - naja, ich hoffe das geht nun schnell - im Gegensatz zu zB ner Grafikkarte hat der Shop ja auch Interesse daran, dass sich das klärt, weil er den PC ja nicht GENAU so wieder weiterverkaufen kann. 

 Hast Du denn einen aktuellen Stand, was die nun machen?


 was aber auch seltsam ist: wenn keiner da ist, wird doch ne Karte hinterlassen zum Abholen bei der Post  - wieso ging das Ding dann komplett zurück? ^^


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2014)

wobei ich mich grade Frage wieso das nicht zur Post oder Hermes-Dings gegangen ist


----------



## Knorxx (18. März 2014)

Laut dem Herren und der Dame am Telefon werden sie sich sofort darum kümmern, das er sofort wieder rausgeschickt wird, wie ich schon sagte. Ein akutellen stand habe ich nicht, im Bestellverlauf steht, das die Bestellung wieder bei HWV eingegangen ist.

Und warum der PC sofort wieder zurück ist, echt keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2014)

War das DHL oder ne andere Firma? An sich geht das Teil nur dann zurück, wenn jemand die Annahme klipp und klar verweigert.

 Ggf. könntest Du auch nen Nachbarn fragen, ob der das Paket entgegennehmen kann, und das dann auch auf der Adresse vermerken oder nen Zettel an die Klingel machen.


----------



## Knorxx (19. März 2014)

ja DHL. Bin es aber in Hamurg gewohnt, dass das Paket zurück geht, wenn im Haushalt niemand da ist, bzw. der Paketzusteller seine Route nicht schafft. Könnte doch eigentlich im Zustelllager verwahrt werden. Ach, keine Ahnung von der ganzen Versandlogistik.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2014)

Knorxx schrieb:


> ja DHL. Bin es aber in Hamurg gewohnt, dass das Paket zurück geht, wenn im Haushalt niemand da ist, bzw. der Paketzusteller seine Route nicht schafft. Könnte doch eigentlich im Zustelllager verwahrt werden. Ach, keine Ahnung von der ganzen Versandlogistik.


 
ich würde eher sagen, das dein Paketler mies ist
vorallem wenn der die Route nicht schafft, kann der das Zeug doch nicht zurück gehen lassen, das könnte was ziemlich wichtiges bzw. verderbliches sein, ich kann das gut verstehen das man bei dem Gehalt nicht sonderlich Motiviert ist, aber das entschuldigt keine Doofheit, dann soll der wie andere nen Zettel einwerfen das keiner da gewesen sei und das zur nächsten Postfiliale schaffen
Ich würde mich da ja mal beschweren bei DHL, denn auch wenn das Paket davon nicht schneller ankommt oder richtig, aber so Aktion kann man nicht bringen


----------



## Knorxx (25. März 2014)

Guten Tag,

der Computer ist heute angekommen, bzw er war in der Zwischenzeit schon einmal da, aber ein sog. BUS ?!?! war gebrochen.
Jetzt funktioniert er und das ist die Hauptsache. Und der Sohn ist überglücklich und ich bin der beste Papa der Welt ... verzogene Jugend, nur auf materielle Dinge schauen 
Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt, wie schnell der PC mit einer SSD hochfährt, so ein Teil muss ich mir wohl auch anschaffen 

Vielen Dank nochmal !


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2014)

Super, dann mal viel Spaß an Deinen Sohnemann   "BUS" ist ne Schnittstelle, aber da gibt es mehrere - kann also alles möglich sein.

Und ne SSD macht einen PC oder Laptop "gefühlt" in der Tat viel schneller, inzwischen sind die Dinger auch nicht mehr so teuer, nur noch ab 75 € für 120GB inkl. Versand - ne kleinere lohnt sich da auch kaum, da spart man vlt. 15-20€ und hat dann nur die Hälfte an Speicherplatz


----------

